# Lookin' for noms...



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

Brillo decided he was hungry and tried to nom on my husband. Apparently he tasted pretty good because he latched onto his shirt for a while! :lol:









"Flavor! He has it!"









"OM NOM NOM..."









"Why can't I nom on daddy anymore? MOOOOOM!"


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

the first picture made me laugh. :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He was determined to get a big nom :lol: :lol: That is too funny. The last picture had me laughing too cause you can tell his disappointment that he didn't get his Noms lol


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: Great pictures! And I love your captions. 
Poor little guy, didn't get to make Daddy's shirt all foamy & wet. 

Seriously, nothing endears me more than my hubby helplessly holding a foaming hedgie! :lol:


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Poor Brillo, no getting to eat hedgie-daddy's shirt for dinner ^_^

He takes some of the best pictures Serena!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Every time I see this thread, I read the title as "Looking for Moms" and get all excited cuz I figure someone has some babies to re-home. One would think, that after mis-reading it 17 times, I would catch on... :roll: 

Brillo has got to be one of the most photogenic hedgies ever!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

PJM said:


> Seriously, nothing endears me more than my hubby helplessly holding a foaming hedgie! :lol:


oh PJM.. :lol:


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

:lol: :lol: those are great pics!


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

PJM said:


> :lol: Great pictures! And I love your captions.
> Poor little guy, didn't get to make Daddy's shirt all foamy & wet.
> 
> Seriously, nothing endears me more than my hubby helplessly holding a foaming hedgie! :lol:


:lol: Yeah, whenever Brillo starts anointing, my husband is like, "Oh my god, what is he doing? Oh my god, get him! Serena! TAKE HIM! WHAT IS HE DOING?!" It's hilarious! :lol:


----------



## R3d foreman (Jan 1, 2011)

Peter was just latching onto my work shirt too, what is it that they love so much? my deodorant???? IDK :shock:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

These pictures are great, thanks for sharing!


----------



## nibletsmom (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks for sharing these pictures! They had my fiance and I laughing so hard!

Niblet does this all the time! It is the funniest thing. He attacks the heating pad. When we have him out for bonding time, I have a heating pad that I turn on low heat and lay one of his fleece liners over it so he can have a place to explore while he is in my lap. [He is never a sleeper during bonding time, he has to see/sniff everything!]

He likes to attack the heating pad. He will borrow under the fleece and attack the heating pad. It is the funniest thing ever!!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Brillo is hilarious! He looks so intent on his noming job; no wonder he is giving you the evil eye in the last photo- you interrupted his uber concentration. Fantastic photos!


----------

